# Steve Carell is done with The Office, Rob Lowe joins P & R



## Logan 5 (Jul 30, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Pawnee just got a whole lot prettier!
> 
> During Friday morning's Television Critics Association Press Tour, NBC bigwigs Angela Bromstad and Jeff Gaspin kicked things off with a few crazy exciting announcements—the first being Rob Lowe's big Parks and Recreation promotion...
> 
> ...



Sauce

I love Steve Carell on The Office him and Raine Wilson have carried that show for its entire run, but a new main character is just about the only thing that might save this dying show.  I hope it's Ricky Gervais, there were rumors of him joining the cast last season but I didn't watch enough to know if he did actually make an appearance.  Perhaps Dwight will be promoted?  In other news CBS thinks The Big Bang Theory can compete with Community.  CBS is nuts, that show sucks.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 31, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> In other news CBS thinks The Big Bang Theory can compete with Community.  CBS is nuts, that show sucks.


The Big Bang Theory doesn't suck. It's funny!
It pales in comparison to Community, though. Community is much better. If they're putting in the same timeslot as Community on other channels, they are insane.


----------



## pitman (Jul 31, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Logan 5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Steve Carell for your awesome job on The Office,if he is gone I'm stopping watching, we'll be missing.

TBBT vs. Community that is like choosing who will live or who will die (but not for me, since I download everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) because both are excellent.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 1, 2010)

lol bump


			
				Logan 5 said:
			
		

> In other news CBS thinks The Big Bang Theory can compete with Community.  CBS is nuts, that show sucks.


well now that the season premiers of each show have aired the results are in:

The Big Bang Theory pulled in almost triple the amount of viewers (14 million) compared to Community (5 million)

so I guess CBS knew what they were doing all along
Community was already struggling pretty bad last season with viewers, its probably gonna get canceled soon


source: http://livefeed.hollywoodreporter.com/2010...re-ratings.html


----------



## smile72 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah Community never stood a chance against The Big Bang Theory, Community will probably be canceled. Kinda sad I do like Community but I love The Big Bang Theory!


----------



## epicCreations.or (Oct 1, 2010)

Steve Carell is done?! DONE?! 
The only reason I watch that is for Dwight, Jim, and him. 
*unintentional rhyme*
In other news, I enjoyed Community a little, but it wasn't as good as it could have been. I liked that one episode with the boat class, though. xD *sails past window in a parking lot*


----------



## Radirgy Knight (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, Steve Carell gets most of the laughs for me, alongside Dwight.


----------



## Delta517 (Oct 3, 2010)

The Office is going to get a little more boring now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think The Big Bang Theory is better than Community though.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 8, 2010)

not looking good
http://www.movieline.com/2010/10/community...-even-lower.php

also last nights ep of the office was hilarious
need more eps like that


----------



## silverbullet1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

Big Bang Theory is not, nor was it at any point better than Community =\


----------

